# Xorg mouse test works, but KDE4 mouse fails



## tom-pele (May 11, 2009)

Hi

I've just installed ver 7.2 AMD64
 with all kde4 ports from cd/dvd

after 
Xorg -configure and copied the new file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
echo "exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde" > ~/.xinitrc

X / Xorg mouse test works, when KDE4 starts, mouse fails...

- Ive installed to two different PC's anyone with similar problem ?

I didnt' try update my ports first , as I only wanted to install from CD / DVD...

Cheers


----------



## tom-pele (May 11, 2009)

*check this post :*

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3830


----------

